# Housing fee on the DEWA bill - who pays it?



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

Who pays the housing fee on the DEWA bill each month, the tenant or the landlord?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Depends on what your lease agreements has stated in there, too many of those little hidden gems for most tenants in the contracts. Do you live in JBR? Those district cooling fees can be horrible.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You don't really think the landlord is going to pay it do you?


----------



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

What is a housing fee anyway?



Andy Capp said:


> You don't really think the landlord is going to pay it do you?


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

simply a "tax" , it's cost you 5%/yearly, hehehehehe. it's just like service fee when you go for dinner/lunch to some restaurant . This money will go to Dubai Municipality


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

DXB971 said:


> Who pays the housing fee on the DEWA bill each month, the tenant or the landlord?


The occupier pays it eithe through your DEWA bill deducted monthly (but you must tell them to take it) or in one lump sum to DM before the end of your tenancy contract year.


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

The Housing Fee is a tax that is 5% of your total rental agreement for the year. You can choose to pay it in a lump sum or over 12 months. The tenant is responsible for paying it. Depending on your housing allowances or utilities allowances that you company provides you, reimbursement is possible. My company reimburses for the full amount. I've heard some companies reimburse half and others have it built into the utilities allowance. You need to contact your HR dept. to find out what the company policy is.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

It could be added to DEWA bill and is normally paid by the Tenant. However, you may be lucky and it is not. We just left our apartment in The Greens after more than 1 year..never paid it on the monthly bill and nobody claimed it when we paid the final DEWA bill when we moved out.


----------

